# Hello everyone....



## fyredup1286 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey everyone...im Dan....im new to this whole journal thing...i dont know if u know him...but im really good friends with fUnc17...and we lift together sometimes...but anyway...im 5'11" and i weigh 175 currently...and i want to lose fat and gain muscle....im currently taking ON 100% whey protein...and BSN's NoXplode...my current diet is not so great because i cant choose what i eat cus im always at work....but thatll change once skewl starts....

This is how i break down my training...

Mon:Legs/Tri's
Tues:Back/Bi's
Wed:Chest/Delts
Thurs:Same as Mon...
Fri:Same as Tues...
Sat:Same as Wed...
Sunff

Today wuz Chest/Shoulders...

Upright Barbell Row

40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12
(I started out light cus the NoXplode hasnt kiked in yet...)

Standing Side Lat Raise
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Standing Front Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Rear DB Lat Raise
40 x 12
40 x 12 
40 x 12
40 x 12 ( This is where the NoXplode kiked in....can u tell??)

BP
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12


Thats all i did today...and ill tell u y....i usually work out at the YMCA....but the weight room is currently closed....so i have to work out in my basement...i dont have that many wieghts...so i couldnt do as much as i normally would....but ull see what i do once i get back in the gym....its much different....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Long week*

Yea i havent done this in a while....cus i wasnt sure on how i could continue my journal...but my boy told me how to....so im gunna keep track from now on....
This week i did a shit load of lifting....but however....i m not allowed to lift in the YMCA cus they r being gay and not letting me in because i dont work at least 10 hours  a week....and i dont have a membership...so i have been lifting in my basement with what i have....

heres what i did today

Barbell Curl

85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
(bar is 45)

Drag Curl

65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12
(bar is 45)

Hammer Curls

25 x 12
25 x 12
25 x 12

Incline dumbell curl

25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl

65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl

65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12

Bent Over Rows

105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Thats all i did for back....because i dont have that much wieght in my basement...and if the Y would let me lift there.....  but whatever....shit happens....but im saving up my money for some more wieghts and shit....so well see what happens....
im out....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Saturday*

Today wuz shoulders and chest
i took noxplode....as usual....
here ya go.....

Front Two-Dumbbell Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Seated Barbell Military Press
85 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Seated Dumbell Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Side Lateral Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Upright Barbell Row
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

Standing Rear Delt Lift
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 13

Bench Press *(the highest wieght plate i have is ten....so that is y they are odd numbers....)
85 x 12
85 x 12
125* x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

I do what i can....and at the end my shoulders were feeling amazing....and i felt kinda beat after all the bench pressing....but i pushed it out....

Tomorow i have off so ill get back to u on monday
peace...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Big Day...*

Today was a big liftin day....as usual i started by taking my noxplode...then i went downstairs...
today was supposed to be legs/tris....but i dont have anything to do for legs...i mean i can squat...but first i dont have enough weights to do that and i also like to have a spotter...so instead i did bis/tris....and forearms....cus they go with bis....so here is what i did....

Reverse Barbell Curl
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
85 x 20 
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

DB Curl
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Hammer Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Incline DB Curl
20 x 10 
20 x 10
20 x 10

BB Curl
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

One Arm Overhead Tri Extension (Each Arm)
20 x 10 
20 x 10
20 x 10

Seated Tricep Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Skull Crushers W/ H Bar
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Close Grip BP W/ H Bar
30 x 12 
30 x 12
30 x 12

Thats about it...it was an awesome workout....my muscles got madd swoll and i felt very strong...very happy with this one....peace...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 20, 2005)

*This week is all sorts of fucked up*

Yea...i dont know...im doing things different this week....today was back/ bis...but i did tris/bis yesterday...so i figured i would finish off the set by doing back/shoulders/chest today....
here we go...

Upright Barbell Row
85 x 12
85 x 12 
85 x 12

Barbell Seated Shoulder Press
105 x 12*
105 x 12*
105 x 12*
*Struggling at the end of each set to get last reps in....

Dumbell Back Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Dumbell Shoulder Press
30 x 12 
30 x 12
30 x 12

Dumbell Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Two Arm Dumbell Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Bent over Rows
105 x 13
105 x 12
105 x 12

BP
135 x 12
135 x 7*
* I wuz exhausted....this was my failure point....i did bench press last...but my shoulders couldnt give any more....

That wus it....i know its sad...but im doing the best i can...and thats all that matters...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

if I may make an observation, I think you need to focus more on the big compound exercises and do less of the isolation type exercises.  for example, you do all those front raises, laterals raises, and rear raises, yet you only do 2 or 3 sets of bench press.  the bench press and the overhead press should be the main focus of a chest/shoulders day, and then you can do the other stuff afterwards.  You said you were exhausted one day and only got 2 sets of bench after everything else....you should start with the big exercises and finish with the smaller ones.  Make sense?   On your back/bi day, start with the back work like the barbell rows and pullups/pulldowns if you can do them, then work on to the bicep stuff.  If you work the biceps first, you already fatigue them and you can do less back work.  Just make a few modifications like these and you should be good to go


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey....thats awesome advice stewart....thanx a lot!!!  u will defintly see changes in that in my future posts....thanks again....thanks for the support too!!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Wednesday*

I did bis/tris today...cus i wanna get my 2 sets done by tomorow....so i did that today and im going to do back/chest/shoulders tomorw...so i can take a break....from friday to sunday....i will start lifting again on monday with a normal schedule....

Here we go...

Hammer Curls
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Dumbell Curls(Alternating arms)
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist cur
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

Barbell Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12 
85 x 12

Incline Curls (Both Arms at same time)
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 12*
*Pushed out an extra two reps on last set....good song played off my mp3 player and got madd pumped....*  

One Arm Overhead Tri Extension (Each Arm)
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Seated Tricep Press**
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12
**  Really pushed it out this time...i  upped the weight by ten pounds and found i could still do twelve reps....which is good...and i got max pump every time....muscles felt really good and strong....**

Skull Crushers (w/ H Bar)
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Close Grip BP (w/ H bar)
30 x 12 
30 x 12
30 x 12

That was everything i did today...like i sed before tomorow im gunna finish for the week....and take a couple days off...cus last week i overdid it....by lifting twice each day for two days out of the week....so im gunna give my body a rest for now....and just keep eating right....and ill start again on monday....
peace...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2005)

fyredup1286 said:
			
		

> Hey....thats awesome advice stewart....thanx a lot!!!  u will defintly see changes in that in my future posts....thanks again....thanks for the support too!!!!



hey no problem ,any more questions you may have, just fire away.  Good luck to you


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 22, 2005)

hey....thanx i appreciate it....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Thursday...*

Yea today i wuz a little rushed to get my w/o done cus i have a class at 130....so i had to cut it a little short...but i got the main lifts in that i wanted....so here goes....

BB Shoulder Press
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 11

Upright BB Row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Bent Over Row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

BP
105 x 12
125 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 12 
30 x 12
30 x 12

DB Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

DB Front Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

That wuz it...i wanted to do more back....but i didnt have the time...along with chest....but i did mostly shoulders cus i wanna get em bigger....so....thats it....peace....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 26, 2005)

*New split*

I have a new split now....here it is
mon:tris/shoulders
tues:back/bis
wed:chest/shoulders
thurs: same as mon
fri:same as tues
sat:same as wed.

I am now doing shoulders a lot more because that is the one body part that i am focusing on because i want them to get bigger....so thats that...today was the first day of the new split....

Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One Arm Overhead Tri Extension (Each Arm)
20 x 12
20 x10
20 x 10

BB Shoulder Press
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Front BB Lift
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Arnold Press
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Side lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

That was it for today....more tomorow


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tuesday*

I really pushed myself today....i got up at 8 and took noxplode as soon as i wuz awake...so it hit me hard as hell....so here is what i did....

DB Curls (Alternating Arms)
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Hammer Curls 
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Bent Over Row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Reverse BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10

E-Z Bar Curl W/ DB***
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Reverse E-Z Bar Curl W/ DB***
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

***I dont have an Ez curl bar so i just took DBs and held them in the position my hands would be in if i were using one....it worked....

Thats it.....lemme know wuts up people....i need some comments!
peace....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Today wuz shoulders and chest....and i figured out that i can take off parts of the bench i have which makes it easier to do flyes and incline bench....so thats good....heres what i did...

Front BB Lift
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

BB Shoulder Press
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Arnold Press
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

DB Press
20 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Incline DB Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Flat Bench Flyes
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

That was it for today...i felt really strong throughout the whole w/o....and i finished strong...so thats about it....peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Thursday*

Today was supposed to be tris/shoulders...but i figured out that i did shoulders yesterday...so i did bis/tris/forearms instead... I had some pain in my left elbow when i started doing my tris...so i didnt want to make it worse...so i stopped...ill take a break from tris for about a week...because i have been pushing them the last couple of weeks....so here is what i did...

Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Skull Crushers w/ H bar
30 x 7**

Close Grip BP w/ H bar
30 x 7**
** This is where i felt the pain in my elbow...i originally did the skull crushers first and it started to hurt...so i stopped...and i figured i would try to do at least the same amount of close grip BP and when i did it i still felt the pain in my elbow...so i just let it go...and did mainly bis....

Close Grip Curls w/ H Bar
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Reverse BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

DB Curls (Alternating Arms)
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

E-Z Bar Curl w/ DB
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Reverse E-Z Bar Curl w/ DB
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Hammer Curl (Both Arms at the same time)
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Incline DB Curl
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

That was it today...tomorow i have no skewl so im gunna finish of my week with a big w/o....doing chest/shoulders/back
i know its bad to do those together...but since i dont belong to any gym...my wieghts are too small and everything...so thats what i have to deal with.

More tomorow...peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Friday*

today wuz the last day in the set for this week and im gunna start lifting again on monday hopefully at bdales gym...if its nice enough....i dont know tho i have to chek it out...
here is what i did today big w/o....chest/shoulders/back....

BB Front Lift
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Seated BB Press
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Bent Over BB Row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Arnold Press
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Flat BP
105 x 12
125 x 12
135 x 12

Incline DB Flyes 
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Incline DB BP (40 in each arm)
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

Rear Lat Raise* PB
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One-Arm Dumbbell Row
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

That was it today it took me madd long to do all that....like an hour and a half or somting....i dunno....good w/o none the less....
im out...peace


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like you had a pretty decent workout there.
-Dan


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 3, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Looks like you had a pretty decent workout there.
> -Dan



hey thanks dan....yea...i push myself a lot when i do shoulders especially....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Monday*

i didnt lift over the weekend cus i ended pretty hard last week....and it is becoming harder and harder for me to  find somewhere for me to lift....it is in fact getting rediculous...today i figured i would try out the community colleges gym...and i got there and apparently u have to be a member and pay to use it....and its not even that great...its fuckin bullshit if u ask me...and then i went back to my high skewl to see if i could lift there...but they told me to come back after skewl to lift....nd i didnt want to do that....so because there is a basement room being put in as we speak...i  cant lift down there anymore....so i ended up in my garage...the last possible spot for me to lift...but here is what i did...

DB Curls (Alternating Arms)
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Hammer Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Reverse BB Curl
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Seated Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One Arm Overhead Raise
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

E-Z Bar Curl w/ DB
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Reverse E-Z Bar Curl w/ DB
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

For the circumstances that i was given....i made nothing into something...i dealt with what i had and put it thru....so i was happy with my results by the end...im slowly seeing changes in my body....which is good...and each day i look forward to lifting again....more tomorow....peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tuesday*

I had off frum skewl today so i got up around 840 took my no xplode and lifted in my garage...here is what i did....

Cleans (warmup)
85 x 5
85 x 5

BB Shoulder Lift
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

Standing SHoulder Press
85 x 12
105 x 9
105 x 10

BB Shoulder Press
105 x 8
105 x 9
105 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 12*
30 x 12*
30 x 12*
*=personal best

Flat Bench DB Press
30 x 12
30 x 12 
30 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Bent Over row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Shrugs
105 x 12
105 x 12

Incline DB Fly
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Front Lat Raise
20 x 10*
20 x 10*
20 x 10*
*=personal best

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

My shoulders were feeling really good after this w/o...i felt strong through the whole thing....i hit some PB's which is always a plus....and i did good....but im taking tomorow off and ill be back on thursday....peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Today was a bad day of lifting....i did it in my garage again...and i did bis/tris/forearms...and my arms gave out before i was done with my w/o....but here is what i finished...

Hammer Curl* PB
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
105 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

Seated Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

BB Curl 
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

One Arm Overhead Raise
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Incline DB Curl
20 x 12
20 x 8

This is where my arms gave out....it pissed me off...   

whatever...more tomorow


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thursday*

Today i did shoulders/chest/back....i felt really strong throughout the whole w/o
here is what i did

Cleans (warmup)
105 x 12

BB Shoulder Lift
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

BB Shoulder Press
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Bentover Row
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Flat Bench BP
105 x 12
125 x 12
145 x 12* PB

Arnold Press
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Shrugs
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Incline DB BP
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One Arm DB Row
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Flat Bench Fly
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Front Lat Raise
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

that whole w/o took me about two hours....the noxplode keeps me going for a while so i had the endurance to do the whole thing....i felt really strong through the whole thing...good day...good w/o... im taking the weekend off....talk to u on monday...peace


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 6, 2005)

Your workouts seem to have an awful lot of volume... From what I'm observing, I've seen 24-36 sets a workout and that's about 2-3 times what's generally advised. Is there a reason you're using so much volume?

 Most people use in the 12-18 set range per workout, but really concentrate on each lift. The less time you're in the gym, the more time you have to eat .

 Anyway, to avoid this, like someone mentioned earlier focus more on compound movements. You don't need all the isolation exercises you have. If you'd like to do them all, you can rotate them every so often, but I usually only do 2-4 isolation exercises per workout.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Your workouts seem to have an awful lot of volume... From what I'm observing, I've seen 24-36 sets a workout and that's about 2-3 times what's generally advised. Is there a reason you're using so much volume?
> 
> Most people use in the 12-18 set range per workout, but really concentrate on each lift. The less time you're in the gym, the more time you have to eat .
> 
> Anyway, to avoid this, like someone mentioned earlier focus more on compound movements. You don't need all the isolation exercises you have. If you'd like to do them all, you can rotate them every so often, but I usually only do 2-4 isolation exercises per workout.




Hey...thanks sean...that is really helpful...but i think the reason i am doing all these sets is cus i have very minimal wieghts at home...and i do more because i dont have the weight i would normally use in a gym... but that is a good idea....less isolation movements is prob gunna help me out too...thanks again..and thanks for the support!!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Monday*

Today was kind of a wierd lifting day...i took fri...sat...and sun...off and then i started again today with bis/tris....and i lifted with fUnc17...if u know him....
here is what i did...

E-Z Curl
50 x 10
50 x 8
70 x 1** PB

Reverse E-Z Curl
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

Arm Curl w/ DB
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Hammer Curl
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

One Arm Overhead
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

That was pretty much it...but i chilled at his house all day...and went back down at like 9 and fooled around to see what i could do...and how much...since i dont have the right weights...here is what i did...

BP
135 x 6
145 x 5 
155 x 4

Dead Lift
275 x 1** PB

again...i wuz  just foolin around...seeing what i can do...but that was it...so more tomorow
peace


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2005)

fyredup1286 said:
			
		

> Hey...thanks sean...that is really helpful...but i think the reason i am doing all these sets is cus i have very minimal wieghts at home...and i do more because i dont have the weight i would normally use in a gym... but that is a good idea....less isolation movements is prob gunna help me out too...thanks again..and thanks for the support!!!!


 No Problem... What do you have at home as far as DB, EZ-Bar, and BB weight? It looks like you have plenty of weight for BB.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> No Problem... What do you have at home as far as DB, EZ-Bar, and BB weight? It looks like you have plenty of weight for BB.



Well....all i have is two changeable DB...a BB...that i just found out is about 20 pounds...and really small...not olympic...and all i have weight plate wise....is about 10 10lb weights....and a shit load of 5 lbs and 2and a halfs...and small ones like that...but im looking to buy either more plates....an E-z Bar....and a powerblock...cus my changeable dumbells are breaking....their madd cheap,...but yesterday i wuz at my buddys house...and he has a gym in his basement pretty much...so i could use the good shit...but if i wanna do E-Z bar kind of lifts...i take the DBs and angle my hands as if they are on the bar....i know is bad...but i do what i can....i hope that answers ur question....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Fuck!!!*

Today wus the WORST w/o i have ever had in my life....no joke... i took noxplose when i woke up...but it didnt seem to hit me...i dont know y...i guess its cus i lifted last night....and took three days off before that...i dont know but here is what i did...

Cleans (Warmup)
80 x 12

BB Raises
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Shoulder BB Press
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

bent over Row
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

Dead Lift ( i know the right technique to do it now....but only if i had more weight....)
120 x 6 
120 x 6

BP 
120 x 6

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

This is where i couldnt do anymore...i wuz soo frustrated...my shoulders were fatigued....i have no idea y...but im gunna take tomorow off....for recovery and lift on thursday...see what happens
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Shit...*

Today wuz a really good w/o....and im sick...so ive been taking it easy....but two days ago i did some bis/tris...but today i did shoulders/chest/back...here is what i did

Shoulder BB Lift
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Seated BB Press
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Shrugs
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Dead Lifts
160 x 8
170 x 8

Bent Over BB Rows
170 x 3** PB!
120 x 7
120 x 7

BP Flat
120 x 12
135 x 10

DB Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Arnold Press
30 x 9
30 x 9
30 x 10

Rear Lat Raise
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Incline DB Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Flat Bench Flys
20 x 10
20 x 10 
20 x 10

Front Raise
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

That was it...but it toook me about 2 and a half hours to do...cus i wuz taking my time...and fixing my mp3 player and stuff...but it was very productive...peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Monday*

today i did bis/tris...here ya go

Arm Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Hammer Curl
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

BB Curl
80 x 6
80 x 8
80 x 6

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Tricep Extension
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

One Arm Overhead Raise
Left arm-20 x 10
Right arm-20 x 12

**My left elbow was really bothering me durng this so i just stopped and didnt wanna put any further injury to myself....

that wus it today big w/o tomorow
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tuesday*

I dont know what the deal with me has been lately...but i havent been able to complete full w/o's...its like i have the noxplode in me...and are reallly redy to go...but just dont wanna do all the excercises that i have lined up...i dont know...whatever....here is what i did today

BB Front Raise
80 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 10

Shoulder BB Press
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Bent Over BB Row
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

BP
100 x 10
120 x 10

Incline DB Press
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

I just remembered y i couldnt do my w/o....its cus i didnt get enough sleep last night...i wuz planning on sleeping late...but my fucking dog was barking and the fucking phone wuz ringing off the hook...and i couldnt get back to sleep...it suked...and i also remember that in the past the same thing happend...i didnt get enough sleep and i couldnt do my w/o
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Well todays w/o went well....bis/tris...here we go

Arm Curls
26 x 10
26 x 10
26 x 10

Hammer Curls
26 x 10
26 x 10
26 x 10

BB Curl
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Seated Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One Arm Overhead Press
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 12

Skull Crushers w/ H Bar
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

Close Grip BP w/ H bar
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

Reverse BB Curl
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

That was it...got plenty of sleep last night...strong w/o....felt good after ward..now im getting in the shower
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 20, 2005)

*thursday*

omg...today wuz rediculous...i dont know what it wus...but i got bak from classs MAAADDD HYPER....and then i took my noxplode...which hellped a lot...and went at it and i had to do my w/o quik cus i had a  class...but here ya go

BB Lift w/ H Bar
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Shoulder BB press
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

BP
170 x 3*** PB ( That is all the main weight i have...)

Incline DB Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

BB Bent Over Row
60 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

Dead Lift
120 x 7
170 x 6

Shrug 
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

That wuz it...good werk out...good pumps...felt great after ward and awesome energy...
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Friday*

I didnt post this yesterday cus i had no time...so this is wut i did on friday....

BB Curl
80 x 7
60 x 12
60 x 12

Standing Palms-Up Barbell Behind The Back Wrist Curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Standing Barbell Palms Back wrist curl
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Arm Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Hammer Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Incline DB Curl
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Seated Tricep Press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

One Arm Overhead Press
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Skull Crushers w/ H Bar
35 x 10
35 x 10

Close Grip BP w/ H Bar
35 x 10
35 x 10

H Bar Seated Tricep Press
35 x 10
35 x 10

My Tris were Done after this w/o they were absolutly huge too
haha...but it wus a good one...so thats bout it


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Saturday*

Today is Saturday and i didnt have ne no xplode left....so i had two energy drinks instead...but whatever good w/o regardless
here ya go...

Seated H Bar Shoulder Press
40 x 12
40 x 12 
40 x 12

H Bar Shoulder Lifts
35 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

BB Press
60 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Front Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

BP
120 x 12
140 x 5
160 x 2

Flat Bench Fly
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Shrugs 
120 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12

Bent Over Row
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

That wus it...didnt have as much intensity as with noxplode...but the energy drinks did the job....whatever...good w/o....peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Monday*

Here is what i did today....bought a new tub of noxplode....but i switched it up and did shoulders/chest/back insted of bis/tris...

H Bar Lift
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

H Bar Shoulder press
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Shrugs
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

Bent Over Rows
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

BB Shoulder Press
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

BP
120 x 10
140 x 7
150 x 6

Flat Bench Flyes
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

One Arm DB Row
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Rear Lat Raise
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

DB BP Incline
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Front DB Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Side Lat Raise
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

That wuz it...strong w/o....more tomorow....peace


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2005)

It's good you're being so consitant with your workouts... How do you like NO Xplode? If you like it quite well, I suggest you try VNS Jacked... I had VNS Jacked first, and later got NO Xplode and the NO Xplode didn't seem to do much of anything in comparison.

 Also, what does your diet look like? If your diet's not solid, supplements could just be money better spent elsewhere.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> It's good you're being so consitant with your workouts... How do you like NO Xplode? If you like it quite well, I suggest you try VNS Jacked... I had VNS Jacked first, and later got NO Xplode and the NO Xplode didn't seem to do much of anything in comparison.
> 
> Also, what does your diet look like? If your diet's not solid, supplements could just be money better spent elsewhere.




I like noxplode....i think it works well...i usually take it with an empty stomach so that it hits me quiker...but i think it works well...how much does the VNS Jacked cost?  

My diet isnt really steady...i mean i eat healthy foods...drink protien and all of that but i dont eat the same thing everyday...i know wut foods are good...so i eat that....but i try to stay away from bad foods...but sometimes i slack...but for the most part im good bout it....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

dude you are doing some crazy volume here!!  I think the reason some of your workouts may be "off" is because you are not allowing enough time to recover between workouts and you might be doing too much at each workout.  but this depends on what your goals are.  What are your goals? Do you want to get stronger? Bigger? LEaner?  Once you decide on a goal, you can center your workouts around that goal to help get there faster.

I personally think you can be lifting a lot more weight than you currently are if you drop back on the volume a bit.  Instead of doing so many sets and exercises, pick the best mass builders and strive to increase the weight on them every week.  you will be amazed at how cutting the volume will affect your workouts, and I will bet you will be happy about it too....   sometimes it's best to just keep it simple.  I just wanna give you an example, I only do 2 or maybe 3 sets of bicep work in a week and it is usually just hammer curls and I have 17.5 inch arms, so my point is, it isn't always necessary to load up on bicep and tricep exercises for big arms IF you do a lot of back exercises and chest pushing movements.  those really give you the big arms, plus make everything else bigger as well

thats just my 2 cents, if you got questions, ask, that's what we're all here for right?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 27, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> dude you are doing some crazy volume here!!  I think the reason some of your workouts may be "off" is because you are not allowing enough time to recover between workouts and you might be doing too much at each workout.  but this depends on what your goals are.  What are your goals? Do you want to get stronger? Bigger? LEaner?  Once you decide on a goal, you can center your workouts around that goal to help get there faster.
> 
> I personally think you can be lifting a lot more weight than you currently are if you drop back on the volume a bit.  Instead of doing so many sets and exercises, pick the best mass builders and strive to increase the weight on them every week.  you will be amazed at how cutting the volume will affect your workouts, and I will bet you will be happy about it too....   sometimes it's best to just keep it simple.  I just wanna give you an example, I only do 2 or maybe 3 sets of bicep work in a week and it is usually just hammer curls and I have 17.5 inch arms, so my point is, it isn't always necessary to load up on bicep and tricep exercises for big arms IF you do a lot of back exercises and chest pushing movements.  those really give you the big arms, plus make everything else bigger as well
> 
> thats just my 2 cents, if you got questions, ask, that's what we're all here for right?



Hey man....thats sweet advice...thanks a lot....yea...i wus told this once before...my goal is to pretty much lose fat....gain muscle and bulk up....but...i would be doing what ur saying with the more weight less volume....its just that i do not belong to a gym right now...cus i m saving up for a new truck....so i use the weights in my basement....and it isnt that much AT ALL....so i figured since i dont have the right equiptment i would do more sets and reps with the weight i can do...
but that is about it...thanks for ur concern dud.e...preciate it...ill prob have some more questions...as time moves on...
thanks again...


----------

